# Scibor Lion Sci-Fi Knight



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Scibor Miniatures have released another new Lion Sci-Fi Knight for their range - http://sciborminiatures.com/en_,shop.php?art=1288


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

scibor is basically a "Hit or Miss" company to me, and this one Misses.

not a bad model but it doesnt have an IT factor to me.


----------



## Varenberg (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice model, would love to see this one painted


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like this one, but not as much as some of his other knights. There is something about the chestplate that just feels off to me but I just can't put my finger on it. Other than that it is a pretty nice addition to his line.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Huh.. could have sworn i'd seen this one before... alot of their stuff is starting to seem samey to me.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I see me some Atramentar shoulderpads!

Midnight


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Midge913 said:


> I like this one, but not as much as some of his other knights. There is something about the chestplate that just feels off to me but I just can't put my finger on it. Other than that it is a pretty nice addition to his line.


All the rest of the lion heads on the thing stick out 3d style. Makes the fact that its flat more glaring.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

NIce model, boring pose.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Havent seen shoulder pads that big since the 80s ! Joan colins would be proud,hes just alot like the other scibor knights to be honest,still if its not broke and all that.

All in all its not a bad model, i like the lion motif and its got some nice detail, i think the chest plate was possibly 1 lion too far and i love the sword,the thing i dislike is the back pack! wtf ??? that back bart with the turbine would put me off buying it.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> Huh.. could have sworn i'd seen this one before... alot of their stuff is starting to seem samey to me.


Agreed. 

It would be nice to see something other than these sci-fi knights. 

At least they are not just making heads


----------



## gridge (Feb 11, 2012)

I like a lot of Scibor's stuff and would gladly use some, except I rarely field things that would match up gear-wise. I never really field characters that have both a power weapon and a power fist and most of the minis that I like have this combination.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

gridge said:


> I like a lot of Scibor's stuff and would gladly use some, except I rarely field things that would match up gear-wise. I never really field characters that have both a power weapon and a power fist and most of the minis that I like have this combination.


Most of those things are fairly easy to switch, Scibors weapons are horrible but the resin he uses is soft enough to be forgiving with conversions.


----------

